# Please Critique My Appendix Horse!



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

Lovely horse. I dont critique conformation so I'm no help there...but is that a mechanical hack? May I ask why you use it?


----------



## WesternRider1 (Aug 24, 2011)

That was before i bought him. I now use a Gist bit on him.
thats his old owner riding him


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the pictures don't show him squared up properly so it's hard to make a proper critique, but from what I can see, he is put together uncommonly well. I like his shape a lot. The only thing I can see is a bit long in the back and a bit narrow in his coupling . pretty horse!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

What are his bloodlines? Im guessing he is Paint/TB cross? My yearling is a Paint/TB, and they have very similar markings.

Would love to see more pics of him!


----------



## WesternRider1 (Aug 24, 2011)

His bloodlines are here. i really dont know if theier good or not. 
He is from a farm that specifically breeds racing paints up in Elizabeth, Colorado.
Rocky Mountain Rebble Quarter Horse


----------

